# Dillon, CO - BBQ at the Summit



## hernando (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wondering if any forum members plan on attending this event, competiton or otherwise?

I have yet to attend a BBQ comp. and I am going to try my best to get to this one (I am on-call that weekend). Just wondering if I should be on the lookout.

http://www.summitrotaryevents.com/BBQ-at-the-Summit.php


----------

